# Suche einen den ich WERBEN/Zusammen spielen kann



## gnoser (29. September 2018)

Hallo,

 

ich suche jemanden den ich werben kann, damit wir zusammen schneller lvln können. Bin zwar ein Wiedereinsteiger in WoW aber kenne mich nicht besonders gut aus, daher will ich gerne mal wieder ein Char hoch lvln, damit ich mich besser auskenne. Aber auch mal von "Werbe ein Freund" abgesehen suche ich jemanden, mit den ich immer wieder mal zocken kann. Falls jemanden das Alter wichtig ist, bin 18.

Gespielt wird auf Blackmoore und bevorzuge die Allianz. Ts3 usw. sollte man natürlich auch besitzen und evtl. ein Mikro was sich nicht nach einem Radio anhört.

 

Bei Interesse einfach melden:

Serco#21917

 

LG


----------

